# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #15



## Sasquatch

PREPARATION "H" for HALLOWEEN!

This week we give you a scary Halloween version of our show. First we'll walk you through the Zombie Apocalypse then we'll see what happens when Denton and Sas turn into monsters and finally we'll end the show with an Old Timey Radio Play just like you might have heard on the radio many years ago.

Please note, Denton and Sasquatch are not actors and will be making total fools of themselves (more so than usual). This weeks podcast is purely for fun and we hope you enjoy!

PF Show 15 | Hobbies Podcasts | PodOmatic

Here's a link to our previous podcasts:

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html


----------



## inceptor

That was so bad it was funny. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Sasquatch

inceptor said:


> That was so bad it was funny. :vs_smirk:


Good, that's what we were aiming for!


----------



## Targetshooter

I would love to have proof that zombies are real . the show was cool , funny , fits you two to a tee.


----------



## Sonya

Well done. Someone put some effort into all of the scary sound clips, that was fun.


----------



## Denton

Sonya said:


> Well done. Someone put some effort into all of the scary sound clips, that was fun.


That's all Sas! So was the story.


----------



## Sasquatch

Denton said:


> That's all Sas! So was the story.


Oh sure, make me look like the crazy one.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton

Gosh; I thought we'd have had more comments. At least some hate mail!


----------



## Sasquatch

Denton said:


> Gosh; I thought we'd have had more comments. At least some hate mail!


I figured we'd at least have heard from @Cricket and @Auntie

Maybe they're busy with their own Podcast titled Thelma and Louise.


----------



## Prepared One

For gods sake don't quit your day jobs and move to Hollywood. Seriously, so silly it put a smile on my face this am after a bad night. Thanks guys.


----------



## Sasquatch

Prepared One said:


> For gods sake don't quit your day jobs and move to Hollywood. Seriously, so silly it put a smile on my face this am after a bad night. Thanks guys.


Good deal. We make fools of ourselves to brighten y'alls day. Mission accomplished.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Annie

Hey! Here's my favorite Zombie flick:

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Auntie

Sorry guys, I haven't had a chance to listen yet. I am burning the candle at both ends, and am busier than a one armed paper hanger. I have been popping in to look for spam and that is about it. I promise when I finish this project I will be back and you will all wish I was busy again.


----------



## Sasquatch

Annie said:


> Hey! Here's my favorite Zombie flick:
> 
> Night of the Living Dead


Theyre coming for you Barbra!


----------



## Annie

Sasquatch said:


> Theyre coming for you Barbra!


Barbara was about as useful as a glass hammer.


----------



## dmet

I loved it! Very funny! Especially loved the part where Sas was explaining the traits of "real" zombies. :vs_smirk:


----------



## A Watchman

Annie said:


> Barbara was about as useful as a glass hammer.


S'cuse me Ma'am ..... down here in the South its known as "useless as the tits on a boar hog".


----------



## Annie

A Watchman said:


> S'cuse me Ma'am ..... down here in the South its known as "useless as the tits on a boar hog".


Well that works, but I'm thinking it was more polite for me to say it my way.


----------



## inceptor

Annie said:


> Well that works, but I'm thinking it was more polite for me to say it my way.


You can definitely tell SHE'S not from the south.


----------



## sideKahr

That was pretty good, guys! I laughed out loud in spots. But you missed your chance at commenting on Hillary and how Preparation H can remove wrinkles.


----------



## admin

Sasquatch said:


> I figured we'd at least have heard from @Cricket and @Auntie
> 
> Maybe they're busy with their own Podcast titled Thelma and Louise.


I found a 12 inch square spot when I was camping this week that SOMETIMES gave me access to the outside world, but not often.


----------



## Sasquatch

Cricket said:


> I found a 12 inch square spot when I was camping this week that SOMETIMES gave me access to the outside world, but not often.


There should be no service when camping. Thats how it should be. But I thought you were going this weekend.


----------



## admin

Sasquatch said:


> There should be no service when camping. Thats how it should be. But I thought you were going this weekend.


Been gone for a week. Tomorrow I am gonna sleep all day. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## admin

Sasquatch said:


> There should be no service when camping. Thats how it should be. But I thought you were going this weekend.


This is what I was busy doing...


----------



## admin

Okay, so according to the podcast, if I were a zombie I would hang around campsites, huh? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## admin

Did y'all do a new podcast yesterday? (Can't find it.)


----------



## Sasquatch

Cricket said:


> Did y'all do a new podcast yesterday? (Can't find it.)


Nope. Took this week off.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## admin

Sasquatch said:


> Nope. Took this week off.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


No time off, dang it! I need another podcast! :devil:


----------



## dmet

Sasquatch said:


> Nope. Took this week off.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


I was just coming here to ask this! Realized I was missing my fix! Get back to it, no more breaks! :devil:


----------



## admin

dmet said:


> I was just coming here to ask this! Realized I was missing my fix! Get back to it, no more breaks! :devil:


I think they should do one for us tonight. :devil:


----------



## New guy 101

someone tell me how to put a dent in a sasquatch while casting a pod please......


----------



## Annie

inceptor said:


> You can definitely tell SHE'S not from the south.


Ha, ha! We've got pigs up North, too. Just don't ever say it that way.


----------



## TG

You guys are a lot of fun to listen to 

haha @ wife chews your face off


----------



## TG

Guys, DECAPITATION by a Kozak shashka (razor-sharp thin curved sword) is the most effective way to finish off a zombie


----------



## TG

Laughing hard listening to you guys right now! Groping zombies haha :vs_laugh:


----------



## Mish

Good zombie talk!!!


----------

